# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  PaddlePaddle, open deep learning platform for enterprise and research, Baidu, Inc., Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - Baidu, Inc.

Website - paddlepaddle.org

github.com/baidu/Paddle

----------


## Airicist

Press-release "Baidu to Open Source New Platform for Deep Learning Community"

September 1, 2016

----------

